# Do You Think Any Dog Can Do Well In Apartments?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If the owners give the dog the right outlets for the particular dog, do you think any dog(regardless of breed) can do well in an apartment/condo? I think that they can, but it really depends on how committed the owners are. Our local shelter has decided to rule out adopting to families who live in an apartment/condo at all because of the increase in landlord issues, even if the adopters have a good track record of having a dog in their unit. When I look at applications for my dogs, I am open to wherever they live, as long as they can have pets.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, I raised my first GSD in a first floor walk up in Chicago and another dog before her. It was a large apartment and we were a block away from a large park and three blocks from the lakefront.
Even though we were in an apartment we also had a nice backyard for the city. I think if you give plenty of exercise and mental stimulation it shouldn't matter whether you live in a house or an apartment.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, any breed without a doubt. I have 3 and they do well. All of mine have been raised in an apartment without issue. They get mental and physical exercise and socialization. In the summer I get the small pool and out and all of us sit outside for hours playing in the pool and just relaxing. They take turns going with me places all the time. Just this past week we did a Easter Egg Hunt and they all loved it....there is always stuff to do, you just have to take advantage of it.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Raising my girl in an apartment, I just have to spend a ton of time outside :], it hasn't been a problem at all, more of an annoyance for myself than anything but she's happy here! (think potty training = running down 3 flights of steps to put her in the grass)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, most definitely.

I currently have 2 GSD's in my apartment. One is a pretty laid back guy but my female is extremely high energy, very high drive and needs a lot of physical and mental stimulation.

We train 2-4 times per week (schH and agility) and hike at least 1 time per week with daily walks and play sessions. 

I do allow my dogs to play a bit in the house due to not having a yard, but they are not allowed to run around or anything.. just a bit of tug or mouth sparring or chasing a ball around with us interacting with them.

My potty time is a walk around our block (20mins) a few times per day.

Today they stayed inside with me all day long with a few potty breaks (no walk, just potty and right back inside) due to me hurting my back. They slept and sat outside on our balcony and watched the people and squirrels go by....

As long as YOU make the commitment to do your part, they will be fine.

One good thing about living in an apartment, is having lots of people, kids, elderly, dogs and elevators, smells, noises, etc.. to socialize your dog with all at your doorstep!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

mego said:


> Raising my girl in an apartment, I just have to spend a ton of time outside :], it hasn't been a problem at all, more of an annoyance for myself than anything but she's happy here!* (think potty training = running down 3 flights of steps to put her in the grass) *



I did potty training from the 18th floor!!! We went out every 2 hours... I think we had 1 mess when he was sick and that was it. :crazy: Happy THAT is over for sure! I don't believe in puppy pee pads for training.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I think that any breed will do just fine in an apartment. I've always found that the rules against allowing people to adopt who live in apartments or houses with small backyards are silly.

Just as everyone else said, as long as the owners are prepared for the challenge; the 2 am run down the steps or in the elevator to get out to the grass for puppies or sick dogs, having to go out to find exercise spots and lots of walking, they'll be fine. A friend of mine has two Huskies who live in his apartment and he does all the right things. The problem with apartments and dogs happen when the owners aren't prepared for the extra things you need to do.

As for apartment/condos...(sorry if this is off topic) but I feel that they should either allow all breeds or no breeds at all.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think any breed can do well in an apartment. I don't think the scenario should be considered a breed specific problem. It would depend on the individual dog. 

Exercise & Potty Training would lay heavily on the owner. That would depend on how much time and effort they are willing to provide to the dog. But it could be done. No doubts there. 

Where I would find the difficulty would be a dog who is either fear aggressive or overly aggressive. Even if the owner is 100% careful with their dog, it would bark and bark everytime it heard a noise. Each time the neighbor's toilet flushed. Each time someone closed a door. Ect. 

If the dog was raised in an apartment enviornment and was desensitized to that type of activity then it could work. But bringing an adult dog into that type of situation could result in failure.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I said it depends on the dog, but was really looking for "Depends on The Owner"
We have Catahoula Leopard Dog at my job. I wouldn't recommend one of these for an apartment dog. Especially if you are in specialized nursing (like trauma or ER) and pull 12 hour shifts.


But then again, with all the urban sprawl here and building up....we are going to see more of this. As I'm surrounded by computer geniuses (Apple, HP, Google, Intel, etc) for some reason Breed Research is just an impossible concept.
Especially now with the magic of the internet.......*sarcasm*


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes. Fiona lives with me in a second floor condo. She goes almost every where with me. But I think the owners have to be conscious of getting them exercised. Having a big backyard does not mean a dog will get exercised. That is silly. GSDs don't necessarily exercise themselves.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes! We live in a studio in NYC! Just be prepared to spend a lot of time in WHATEVER weather


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted yes. There are some breeds (such as husky or even GSD) that I probably wouldn't RECOMMEND to an apartment dweller; however, I think if you are committed enough and willing to do the extra work with a particular breed, you can make it work. Maybe the reason some rescues prohibit apartments is that most people aren't that committed and the dog ends up being returned??


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

I voted yes, because that's what I'm doing right now with Kratos. Potty training can be a pain (three flights of stairs and a bit of a walk to grass). At 1am hubby and I do shifts (he goes one night I do the other). But it works. Its constant watching. You learn the dog's signals before that "OH GOD GET HIM OUT" stage. If he's walking around and looking aimless, chances are he has to go.

We also take him everywhere, its great for socialization and he LOVES it. The noise can be a bit much, but we are teaching him inside voice. SO no barking, but grumbling and moaning are just fine. He's learning fast. I've lived in a house with a big back yard and found that I still rarely used it taking the dog to parks, socalizing, walking, whatever. Kratos seems to be adjusting well and save for a few accidents (ninja I swear) he's well adjusted. 

I think apartments should be more open to pet owners, or specifically dog owners. Seeing as people with pets are going to be more committed to a good place, since they're SO hard to find! Being restricted by rescues and shelters seems unfair when you are a good owner, and pass EVERYTHING except the backyard. 

Mind you I think a pet is a commitment and you have at least 10 years(depending on the dog) with that pet.


----------

